# Humane dispatch of malformed pups?



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

What would be the most humane way to put down a malformed puppy? A friend of mine had one born with the intestines outside of the body cavity. 

Is there a shot that you can give at home?

Sincerely;
Niki


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Not any shots that I know of to give at home....

Are these a planned breeding? That condition can sometimes be fixed - takes time & money - something there is not always enough of. Also it has to be seen ASAP - infection will set in VERY quickly, and that's a painful, slow death.

As for such a tiny young puppy - I would probably take it to the vet for a shot. You may be able to gas it - it takes along time & it will cry (misses warmth)

So sorry for your friend - that's a hard thing to do.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i put small animals down by putting them in a tightly sealed plastic bag, and put it someplace real cold. don't look until the next day.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Plastic bag, cotton, ether.


----------



## SueInMichigan (Sep 27, 2007)

Plastic bag and then into the freezer?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

If your going to kill an animal, even something as tiny as a pup, do it quickly! If you can't get a vet to put it down, a smart blow to the head with a hammer has to be better than some ideas put forward here.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Put it in a bag :nono: Take it to the vet and have it put down. I can't believe people still go here. Sorry, but if you have puppies, spend the money to to do the right thing. Unlike what my father and the other farmers did, drown them it the creek or shoot them in the head, at least shooting them was better than putting them in the freeezer or drownding them in the creek


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

airotciv said:


> Put it in a bag :nono: Take it to the vet and have it put down. I can't believe people still go here. Sorry, but if you have puppies, spend the money to to do the right thing. Unlike what my father and the other farmers did, drown them it the creek or shoot them in the head, at least shooting them was better than putting them in the freeezer or drownding them in the creek


Not everyone can 'put down' an animal-- drowning was a way to 'get rid' of animals that were near weaning ages. Shooting is quick. Many vets will charge an arm and a leg to euth an animal, even if it has no chance for survival.
the right thing would have been to prevent a pregnancy in the first place-- BUT---sometimes even planned pregnancies provide some financial woes-- and having to destroy a newborn is one of them. cervical dislocation, and other methods applied by humans are a lot easier on the 'deformed' than what Nature does-- pushes them out of the nest to die from exoposure over a rather long period of time, when you consider how long after birth the pup would live under "natural" conditions.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to agree, the plastic bag thing sounds awful. I think, when such happens and a pup is born in what must be awful pain, the end should come as quick as possible, though it may hurt the person doing the killing. Honestly a hammer sounds most humane, though of course won't be pretty.
If it were me and I were practically gutted, I think I'd want a quick end rather than thirty minutes to town for an injection, KWIM?

DH had to dispatch a malformed duckling (either hatched with a missing, bloody foot, or something got hold of it) that way once, he put the poor peep in a plastic bag to save mess, and spare himself the heartache of seeing it.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

Terry W said:


> Not everyone can 'put down' an animal-- drowning was a way to 'get rid' of animals that were near weaning ages. Shooting is quick. Many vets will charge an arm and a leg to euth an animal, even if it has no chance for survival.
> the right thing would have been to prevent a pregnancy in the first place-- BUT---sometimes even planned pregnancies provide some financial woes-- and having to destroy a newborn is one of them. cervical dislocation, and other methods applied by humans are a lot easier on the 'deformed' than what Nature does-- pushes them out of the nest to die from exoposure over a rather long period of time, when you consider how long after birth the pup would live under "natural" conditions.


Your right perventing the pregnancy is the way to go, But if someone plans a pregnancy or a non preganacy occurs there is still financial woes, Step up to it. Natural conditons don't work here, other than the mom dog. I don't breed dogs, if you can't afford the Vet bill, they don't breed a dog.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I would be amazed if it made it to the vet and if it did it would have been suffering the whole time. Personally I think something like that should have been dealt with right upon birth as it is kinder at that point before they have a chance to take a breath. This is not a puppy who has a cleft or a limb deformity- it has its intestines outside the body and the pain and suffering would be intense once it was aware. The freind should not have even taken the time to call or write anyone- I feel it was cruel to let the pup sit that long. I would have immediately broken its neck and put it out of its misery before it took its first breath. Much more humane than letting it suffer while driving to vets or deciding what to do. Hammer? That would be just too much for me and I could not do that. I have never had a puppy born like this, but did have a litter of newborn kittens that were attacked by a dog- half were still alive with guts hanging and/or deep punctures to the lungs and abdomen. I was forced to do it. Though not something I wanted to do, I did not hesitate one second to end thier suffering. In the case of a non-painful disorder- I agree- take it to the vet. I had to do that once for a pup with a large cleft palate- still not fun, but at least the pup would simply go peacefully.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the input. The pup was put down right away.

Niki


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Our vet will put down puppies and kittens for free, as long as their eyes haven't opened, yet. He does it with ether and a plastic bag. He says they just go to sleep.


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

5-10cc of acetone, injected into the chest cavity. Fast, quick, painless and cheap.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

the whole point of the cold is to put them to "sleep" and they lose conciousness quickly in the bag from lack of oxygen. imo, it is relatively painless and quick and a good solution when you are unable to do it yourself and there is no help available..


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

The bag in the freezer is what my vet told me to do when I had this exact situation (external entrails). I just wanted this puppy not to feel any pain, so it is what he suggested was best. The pup never seemed to gain consciousness (struggling, whining or crying) but did continue to breath for a long time (or at least attempt to. I hope to never be in this situation again. It was heart wrenching.


----------



## Maddiequus (Nov 4, 2003)

I have mixed opinions on the plastic bag/freezer. I worked in a pet store where we froze rats as feeders. On one hand, it was easy on them - they literally do fall asleep from cold (hypothermia) and die accordingly. On the other hand, we once had a container of rats live 2 days IN THE FREEZER and...it wasn't pretty. Enough said. For a weak and suffering newborn it would be a painless way to go - just don't look for a long time.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd prefer a hammer to the freezer.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You posted on an old thread with rudeness.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

SueInMichigan said:


> Plastic bag and then into the freezer?


NOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

starrynights said:


> NOOOOOOOOO


So how would you do it?

A couple years ago when I called around to see about having a rabbit put down, I got quotes of anywhere from $150 to $250. Most places want you to pay for a vet visit before euthanizing an animal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Putting them in the cold is more humane than drowning them.


----------



## starrynights (Oct 7, 2021)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Putting them in the cold is more humane than drowning them.


When I worked for the vet, we would take cases like this and quickly 'put them to sleep' with a needle for no charge.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I’ve never been in this position, but I can see where someone with no vet access may be in a tough spot. I would think ether (starting fluid) would knock them out painlessly. Then do what you have to. 
I wouldn’t give this a second thought when I was younger, now, it would be tough. But sometimes you have to do things that are “tough”.


----------

